# Everybody wins and nobody loses...



## DKMD (May 17, 2013)

I just couldn't resist getting this thread started after reading about the T-ball rules in the pen swap thread... Nauseated doesn't begin to describe the feeling I get when I hear about such things. 

I don't disagree with the decision to let the kids play since it's the only local option, and it's hard enough to get kids to put down the iproducts long enough to stray out into the sun. I just can't bear to see friendly competition eliminated from youth sports and life in general.

Mostly, I just want to read Kevin's rant...:eat_popcorn:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2013)

It is ridiculous - everybody is equal- BULL- There are winners and losers. Adversity is the best teacher. It won't work anyhow- the kids will still pick the winners and losers- they aint so stupid that they do not know the good players vs the bad. What ever happened to the good ol days when the hardy survived and the others- hell they were losers. If everyone gets an A cause we dumbed everything down -did we gain something. Signed- By the original un PC dirty rotten greedy capitalist pig and I would not have it any other way...................................


----------



## jimmyjames (May 17, 2013)

Yep , there are winners and losers, if everybody were winners what there to work towards? In schools I've heard of this approach with grading as well, kids getting a's just because they "tried" and scribbled some illegible wrong answer on a test..... when you lose at something you either give up or get better at it to win the next time....... I mean come on how can one learn with that approach? Kids now days are spoiled, when I was little I had a black and white TV in my bedroom that I shared with my brother and sister and I thought I was lucky! The TV got 3 channels!!! I was taught that there were winners and losers and I've had a job since I was 12 years old, first kid in my class to drive to school with a car I paid for with my $120 a month paper route! Now parents are mortgaging they're homes to buy they're kids iPads, I phones, iPods, imacs , Nintendo's, play stations, computers wired directly to they're brain(well maybe not directly to they're brain) , $70,000 cars..... also from my experience not many kids today have never done any type of manual or skilled labor whatsoever, I bet out of 100 people my work hires in the summer for the "summer work program"(kids right out of high school) maybe 2 of them would have some common sense, the rest..... make me sick.... OK... end of my rant....


----------



## daugher12 (May 17, 2013)

When mine were little they had an 8 run per inning rule. That was mostly because the score would be 100 to 0 before they got 3 outs. They did bat through the line-up, but if by some miracle they got 3 outs you switched up. It's coach pitch here. You get six pitches to hit it. If you don't you sit down.

Do kids need to learn that not everyone is going to win? Sure they do. Do I think some of those rules are crazy? Yes. My opinion, at that age (I'm assuming around 5) get them to love playing first. They've got a long time to learn what true competition is.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Mostly, I just want to read Kevin's rant...:eat_popcorn:



I'm hissed off that free popcorn has to be paid for by someone. Why don't they get that? Let's all just agree to have a warm and fuzzy feeling, so no one has to do a damn thing except pretend we all love each other and that those who don't like us, love us anyway. let's pretend there is a Santa Clause. A Tooth Fairy. A twenty foot tall Leprechaun. A T-ball team that deserves to win even if they sit on their thumbs while the other team works their asses off to achieve something worthwhile.

Hey Doc. You don't deserve to have the lifestyle you have. Just because you invested enormously in yourself, I should be able to cut people up and put them back together and earn the same amount, even though I partied my ass off while you busted your ass. What I need, is a government to protect me from people like you, and I need a government to teach the next generation that people like you have no value in society. 

What we need is sawyers cutting people up to improve/save their lives, and doctors running sawmills. Wouldn't that be a perfect world? :dash2:

You said you wanted a rant, but I must apologize because I don't have time to give you a real one just now.


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> What we need is sawyers cutting people up to improve/save their lives, and doctors running sawmills. Wouldn't that be a perfect world? :dash2:



Actually, this doesn't sound like a bad plan...


----------



## phinds (May 17, 2013)

You think that crap is political correctness run amuck, how about the fact that our airport security doofuses are required to treat a 70 year old Danish nun as the same level of terror threat as a 19 year old Saudi guy ?

We seem to live in a society that doesn't like to face reality any more.

Oh, well ... gives us old guys something to rant about.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2013)

99.9% of the _"19 year old Saudi guy(s)"_ are not a problem either. If they were we'd have had "terrorist acts" going off monthly, daily, or weekly. Do most people still really believe the "terrorists" BS? 

The real terrorists are those that control the "governments" who convince us to send our sons and daughters to fight "wars" under FALSE pretenses every single time. They are the terrorists. And they s


----------



## Kenbo (May 18, 2013)

Reality is for losers and no one wants a loser in today's society. What a load of horse crap!!!!! I know a family that plays on this system. They accept no responsibility for anything that they do. Everything is an excuse and everyone is to blame but them. Have nothing but winners only amplifies this BS. I can't even stand to be around this family because they agree with this "no losers" policy and play it out for their advantage on a daily basis. In another example, I have a friend of mine, whose daughter is a victim to this same policy. For years, he begged the school board to fail his daughter and have her repeat grades because she just wasn't learning the material at the same rate as everyone else. The school board refuse to hold her back, stating that it would be detrimental to her mental health. Year after year, my friend pleaded with them and year after year, they refused and pushed her through. She is 20 now, and a high school graduate with the education of about a grade 5 student. She can't read very well, can't write very well and is constantly ridiculed for being "stupid". No one will employ her and she spends her time, on welfare, moving from shelter to shelter.
This is the kind results, that the "no losers" theory pumps out. Today's society is a joke, the government is a bunch of push over lunatics, that care more about votes than they do the general public and their well being. To hell with the "no losers" policy. If you lose the game, you lose the game........SUCK IT UP BUTTERCUP!!!!! Whatever happened to, "it doesn't matter if you win or lose. As long as you had fun."? Freaking ridiculous.
Now that I'm in a good mood, I'm going to go and smack my head against the wall for an hour. :dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2013)

We are a society of hard workers vs hard wanters. Right now folks the hard wanters are winning.
Seems like it is not just isolated to us yanks south of the border..............


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> We are a society of hard workers vs hard wanters. Right now folks the hard wanters are winning.
> Seems like it is not just isolated to us yanks south of the border..............



A great way of putting it!


----------



## phinds (May 18, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> ... the government is a bunch of push over lunatics,



This part I disagree with. The folks in government have done very well by themselves so are not pushovers or lunatics, they are just slimy greedy bastards that, as you said, don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Now that I'm in a good mood, I'm going to go and smack my head against the wall for an hour. :dash2:



I found that this can be very refreshing. The reason I do it once a day is because it feels SO good when I stop. :wacko2:



phinds said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > ... the government is a bunch of push over lunatics,
> ...



Exactly what I thought when I read it. Put another way, governments are literally legalized organized crime syndicates that are in the pockets of their corporate & banking masters, that are also paid by the people they screw over (us) to continue to screw us over. It's an ongoing joke without a punch line. What the cultures of the world need to do is take a page out of the 1989 Romanian playbook and institute a widespread Ceausescu solution. Not to be ruthless or anything, just to clean up the planet. Once the mass burials are finished we can play a game of _Everyone-Wins T-ball_ and afterward sing Kumbaya and roast marsh mellows.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2013)

phinds said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > ... the government is a bunch of push over lunatics,
> ...



Uh Oh- Paul you and I have exactly the same opinion- They are supposed to serve the people- it just aint supposed to be on a platter!!!!


----------



## DKMD (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like we've got enough like minded people to apply for 501c3 status...


----------



## BarbS (May 18, 2013)

Wow, you guys are going to get this site Red Flagged or on a List somewhere! What I have trouble figuring out is how my generation of 60-somethings raised up such a generation below us of "I Deserve" people. A whole population has their hands out, and I swear I never taught them that. Very confusing.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Wow, you guys are going to get this site Red Flagged or on a List somewhere! What I have trouble figuring out is how my generation of 60-somethings raised up such a generation below us of "I Deserve" people. A whole population has their hands out, and I swear I never taught them that. Very confusing.



I agree Barb!! I am just waiting for the Mods to see it and shut us down!! 
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## phinds (May 18, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree Barb!! I am just waiting for the Mods to see it and shut us down!!



Yeah you gotta watch out for those bastards too --- especially that Kevin guy ... he's radical.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2013)

phinds said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Barb!! I am just waiting for the Mods to see it and shut us down!!
> ...




:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2013)

We do have to be proud of them for straightening out that nasty ol health care system though.........


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2013)

Barb, I was born with a red flag wrapped around me. 




:gigglesign:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Wow, you guys are going to get this site Red Flagged or on a List somewhere! What I have trouble figuring out is how my generation of 60-somethings raised up such a generation below us of "I Deserve" people. A whole population has their hands out, and I swear I never taught them that. Very confusing.


Agreed! Everyone thinks they are entitled to something. BS! you are entitled to get off your a$$ and go work for what you want and need. I'm in my 50's and work 2 jobs and sometimes more and I'm proud of it. People are homeless and on wellfare because they choose to be and because it's easy and free. Why should I have to get up and go to work every day on time when I can just hold my hand out. Everyone can fall on hard times, and that's what these programs are for, untill you get back on your feet and go to work!


----------



## Sprung (May 18, 2013)

My wife and I are both 29 years old. We are ashamed of our generation. My generation has been raised in many ways in the "everybody wins and nobody loses" culture. They expect mom and dad to pay for everything, they expect a top level job straight out of college, they spend all their money frivolously, and expect constant handouts. I'm not saying that I haven't, unfortunately, been like this at times, but I have learned a lot from my parents and from living on my own - 1000 miles away from any of my family.

I'm salaried and my wife is a stay at home mom. (For us, the pros far outweigh the cons of my wife staying at home with our son vs. her working and us paying for daycare.) Are we flush with cash? No. But we're doing ok and are comfortable with what we have. Our needs are met, and we even have some extra money every now and then to purchase some things we want, like stamps for her cardmaking hobby and tools for my woodworking hobby. I don't make a ton of money, but I don't need to. We'd qualify for WIC if we wanted to go on that program, but we have chosen not to go after receiving WIC because, while not flush with cash, we can support ourselves on my salary and would rather that such programs be used to help those with legitimate needs rather than those who desire to live off the system.

I look around at many of my peers and even some of my friends and I am ashamed. They frivolously spend their money, are never content with what they have, and expect so many handouts. And they never expect to ever have to go through any hardships, troubles, or loses - and don't know how to handle such situations when they do encounter them. Whatever happened to working for a living and taking the good with the bad?

My wife is descended from Charles Carroll of Carrollton, one of the signers of the Declaration of Independence. With that in our family's history, we lament where this nation has gone since then. My father once made the statement to me that as soon as the generation that founded this country was gone, we started to lose the ideals and principles this country was founded upon. I wholeheartedly agree. Our nation was founded on the idea of a person being able to live in freedom to make a life for themselves. Now we live in a society of entitlement.

Ok, this may have been a borderline politically related rant. Apologies for that. I'll go sit in the time out corner with my dunce cap if the mods want me to!


----------



## BarbS (May 18, 2013)

Good for you, Matt! we need many more like you.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2013)

Sprung said:


> My father once made the statement to me that as soon as the generation that founded this country was gone, we started to lose the ideals and principles this country was founded upon.



Your dad is a wise man. I agree with him absolutely. And well said Matt. Barb is right we need more like you and your wife.


----------



## JonLanier (May 18, 2013)

Seems to me you boys are talking about this here:

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed, by their Creator, with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of Happiness."

We all have the right to pursue happiness, not the right for someone to give it to us.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2013)

Jon I actually disagree with Lincoln's sentiments. He was certainly no founding father, and would have been ran out of town on a rail had he tried (and been able to teleport back in time) to be involved with the forming of the Confederated States (talking colonies here not the CSA), that were formed by the Articles of Confederation. I wasn't going to crack this rotten egg and I still will not, but the "downfall" actually happened when the Articles of Confederation were superceded with the US *Con*stitution. The US Con did not grant anyone any rights they did not already have. The US Con did away with the most perfect form of government ever devised by man and that was the Articles of Confederation.

If you believe the "history" books, they will tell you the AOC were "too weak". What that means in working mans terms is they were too strong for the states, and kept the central government too weak. That's the whole of it in a nutshell. The bankers of the day could not control commerce, could not tax, could not regulate, THEY were too weak. The below description is one common in researching the AOC. Do you believe it?

_"The Articles of Confederation gave too much power to the states *and not enough to the central government*. Essentially, they created a weak central government, under which the states could not operate effectively as a single nation."_ emphasis added by me.

This is a very braod subject and it is just my opinion, I realise that. But I believe in my opinions more than the lawless opinions of a rogue president like good 'ol dishonest Abe.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2013)

JonLanier said:


> Seems to me you boys are talking about this here:
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed, by their Creator, with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of Happiness."
> 
> We all have the right to pursue happiness, not the right for someone to give it to us.



Very well said!!!!


----------



## JonLanier (May 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jon I actually disagree with Lincoln's sentiments. He was certainly no founding father, and would have been ran out of town on a rail had he tried (and been able to teleport back in time) to be involved with the forming of the Confederated States (talking colonies here not the CSA), that were formed by the Articles of Confederation. I wasn't going to crack this rotten egg and I still will not, but the "downfall" actually happened when the Articles of Confederation were superceded with the US *Con*stitution. The US Con did not grant anyone any rights they did not already have. The US Con did away with the most perfect form of government ever devised by man and that was the Articles of Confederation.
> 
> If you believe the "history" books, they will tell you the AOC were "too weak". What that means in working mans terms is they were too strong for the states, and kept the central government too weak. That's the whole of it in a nutshell. The bankers of the day could not control commerce, could not tax, could not regulate, THEY were too weak. The below description is one common in researching the AOC. Do you believe it?
> 
> ...



Not sure where Lincoln came in on this subject from my post? What I quoted was from the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## JonLanier (May 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jon I actually disagree with Lincoln's sentiments. He was certainly no founding father, and would have been ran out of town on a rail had he tried (and been able to teleport back in time) to be involved with the forming of the Confederated States (talking colonies here not the CSA), that were formed by the Articles of Confederation. I wasn't going to crack this rotten egg and I still will not, but the "downfall" actually happened when the Articles of Confederation were superceded with the US *Con*stitution. The US Con did not grant anyone any rights they did not already have. The US Con did away with the most perfect form of government ever devised by man and that was the Articles of Confederation.
> 
> If you believe the "history" books, they will tell you the AOC were "too weak". What that means in working mans terms is they were too strong for the states, and kept the central government too weak. That's the whole of it in a nutshell. The bankers of the day could not control commerce, could not tax, could not regulate, THEY were too weak. The below description is one common in researching the AOC. Do you believe it?
> 
> ...



Not sure where Lincoln came in on this subject from my post? What I quoted was from the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## hardtwist (May 19, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > What we need is sawyers cutting people up to improve/save their lives, and doctors running sawmills. Wouldn't that be a perfect world? :dash2:
> ...



Ahhhhhh....surgically sliced and diced turning blanks gets my vote!


----------

